# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  New Arrival of Baby Armitage

## All boxed up

Pete and Claire Armitage are pleased to announce the arrival of their son Keegan Kenneth on 4/08/12.
1st Grandson for Mike and Liz Armitage, Lochquoy, Castletown and a 4th Grandson for Jill and the late Kenneth Higgins, Ham Cottage, Dunnet.

All parties are delighted with the new arrival.

----------

